# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  The Federalist Papers - Free Audio (MP3)

## reagle

*The Federalist Papers* Free Audio (MP3)
http://www.learnoutloud.com/Free-Aud...t-Papers/18947

Great audio to listen to while driving.

----------


## psywarrior13

Great find, thanks for the link!

----------


## RSLudlum

Thanks...listening to Madison's No. 41, great find!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I'm not a fan of the Federalists, but thanx for the find.  ~hug~

P.S. do you also have a similar link to the anti-federalist papers?

----------


## Cleaner44

Sweet! Thanks a ton.

Anyone have audio of any Austrian Economics books?

----------


## pacelli

Awesome site, thanks!

----------


## Conza88

> Sweet! Thanks a ton.
> 
> Anyone have audio of any Austrian Economics books?


Mises.org -> Media Section..

Enjoy 

Thanks btw... Anti Fed papers too?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

scratch my previous request.  I found anti-federalist audio!  

http://www.archive.org/details/antif..._0707_librivox :bunchies:

----------


## heavenlyboy34

bump-so everyone can hear good anti-fed philosophy. :bunchies:

----------


## reagle

> scratch my previous request.  I found anti-federalist audio!  
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/antif..._0707_librivox :bunchies:


Thank you for the Anti-federalist audio!


Here are a few more

*The Constitution of the United States of America, 1787*
http://www.archive.org/details/constitution

*Amendments to the United States Constitution*
http://www.archive.org/details/const...ments_librivox

*Amendments to the United States Constitution (version 2)*
http://www.archive.org/details/amendments_2_librivox

*Amendments to the United States Constitution*
http://www.archive.org/details/amendmentstotheu19581gut

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Thank you for the Anti-federalist audio!
> 
> 
> Here are a few more
> 
> *The Constitution of the United States of America, 1787*
> http://www.archive.org/details/constitution
> 
> *Amendments to the United States Constitution*
> ...


You're most welcome.  Hope you have happy listening, as I have been! :bunchies:

----------


## rp4prez

This is great stuff!  I'm currently downloading all of it! woohoo!

----------


## Kludge

Lol... To think that feds and anti-feds used to kill each other in America's early days..

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Lol... To think that feds and anti-feds used to kill each other in America's early days..


I heard something to that effect in my college US history class...don't remember the specifics, though.  Gotta luv those militant anti-feds!

----------


## mediahasyou

Federalists are no heroes after their coup d'état constitutional convention.

----------

